# JAppletProblemchen



## Mccloud (3. Jan 2006)

Hallo erst ma...
Sorry jür die störung, aber ich hab nen Problemchen!!

Ich hab mir nen Test JApple geschrieben...,das die Aufgabe hat ne Class im gleichen Ordner zu öffnen!


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JButton;


public class ControllsystemInterface extends JApplet {

	JButton News = new JButton();

	public void init() {

		getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		getRootPane().putClientProperty("", Boolean.TRUE);
		setSize(200, 100);

		News.setText("News");
		getContentPane().add(News);

		ButtonHandler News_Handler = new ButtonHandler();
		News.addMouseListener(News_Handler);

	}

	class ButtonHandler extends java.awt.event.MouseAdapter {

		public void ClickButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
			Object object = evt.getSource();
			if (object == News)
				News_ClickButton(evt);

		}
	}

	void News_ClickButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
		String test = "Test";
		try {
			Runtime.getRuntime().exec(
					"C:\\Programme\\Java\\jre1.5.0_04\\bin\\javaw.exe " + test);
		} catch (IOException err) {
			System.out.println("Fehler" + err);
		}
	}

}
```

funst auch zumindestens im Appletviewer - aber so bald ich das in ne HTML-Seite einbing geht das überhaupt ni mehr ihr könnt das ja mal ausprobieren...

achso kann mir jemand helfen oder nen tipp geben?
das wäre nett.... danke


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

Sicherheit

exec ist nicht erlaubt im Browser


----------



## Toni@java/noob (4. Jan 2006)

und wie kann ich das anstadt von exec schreiben???????????


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JButton;


public class ControllsystemInterface extends JApplet {

JButton News = new JButton();

public void init() {

getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
getRootPane().putClientProperty("", Boolean.TRUE);
setSize(200, 100);

News.setText("News");
getContentPane().add(News);

ButtonHandler News_Handler = new ButtonHandler();
News.addMouseListener(News_Handler);

}

class ButtonHandler extends java.awt.event.MouseAdapter {

public void ClickButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
Object object = evt.getSource();
if (object == News)
News_ClickButton(evt);

}
}

void News_ClickButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
//hier muss was ein was mir anstadt von exec ne Seite öffnet!!
}

}
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

was willst du machen?

eine Webseite Öffnen - das kann ein Applet von Haus aus?


----------



## ToniR. (4. Jan 2006)

Ja ich will ne Webseite öffnen...
Wie das kann nen Applet von Haus aus???

ich schreib dort einfach die seite rein?
z.B.: URL url = new URL(...) 
und so weiter und sofort....


Oder??


----------



## Maccloud (4. Jan 2006)

ah verdamt mir is gerade aufgefallen das ich die ganze Zeit it nen anderen Namen gepostet hab --> Maccloud, ToniR. is die gleiche Person sorry... war mein fehler.....


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2006)

Webseiten kannst du mit den Methoden aus dem Interface AppletContext.
In diesem Interface gibts die Methoden _showDocument(URL url)_ :arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/applet/AppletContext.html#showDocument(java.net.URL) und 
_showDocument(URL url, String target)_, welche das Laden bzw. die Anzeige einer neuen Webseite im Browser übernehmen.
Sollte dein Applet in einem Teil eines Framesets liegen kannst du mit der zweiten Methode bestimmen, in welchen Teil die neue Webseite geladen werden soll.


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

Applet#getAppletContext
AppletContext#showDocument(URL url, String target)


----------



## Maccloud (4. Jan 2006)

jo, danke noch mal


----------



## Maccloud (4. Jan 2006)

e ja das geht.. aber ni wenn ich das einbinde -->

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.net.URL;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.swing.JApplet;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import java.applet.AppletContext;

public class ControllsystemInterface extends JApplet {

JButton News = new JButton();

public void init() {

getContentPane().setLayout(new FlowLayout());
getRootPane().putClientProperty("", Boolean.TRUE);
setSize(200, 100);

News.setText("News");
getContentPane().add(News);

ButtonHandler News_Handler = new ButtonHandler();
News.addMouseListener(News_Handler);

}

class ButtonHandler extends java.awt.event.MouseAdapter {

public void ClickButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
Object object = evt.getSource();
if (object == News)
News_ClickButton(evt);

}
}

void News_ClickButton(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
URL url;
try{
url = new URL(getDocumentBase(), "index.html");
getAppletContext().showDocument(url);
}
catch (Exception e)  {}

}

}
```
was hab ich den falch gemacht, denn nen Fehler wird mir ned angezeigt


----------



## Maccloud (4. Jan 2006)

so also wie gesagt ihr könnt das ja ma compilieren und einbinden ich finde keinen fehler, aber das funst trotzdem ned !!
das is so deprimierend !!!!! :x


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

versuch mal getCodeBase()


```
catch (Exception e)  {}

}
```
was könnte man da noch machen...


----------



## Maccloud (4. Jan 2006)

neeeee geht och ned --> oder habt ir ne komplet andere Alternative vom Progamaufbau???


----------



## Maccloud (4. Jan 2006)

oder hab ich das falsch eingebunden --->"<applet code="ControllsystemInterface.class" width="400" height="300">
</applet>" ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2006)

Die HTML-Tags sind in Ordnung.
Wird das Applet geladen? Gibts Fehlermeldungen in der Java-Console?


----------

